# Free Book Finds (March 2013) - Please, no self-promotion



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the February 2013 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Close-Laurel-Heights-Novel-ebook/dp/B007CE5304/ref=zg_bs_157052011_f_2


----------



## LindaLarsen (Mar 5, 2013)

Free March 19-21, 2013

5-Star Horror Novel!



http://www.amazon.com/Geddys-Moon-ebook/dp/B00BIUXZ8A/

Tyler is an amnesiac, drifting aimlessly across the country, struggling to regain his lost memories. When he arrives in Geddy's Moon, a sleepy town in the middle of the Kansas wheat fields, fragments of his past begin to resurface. But as he establishes new relationships in town, and spends time with the local librarian and her son, he finds himself tormented by nightmares that grow more unsettling each night. What horrific events took place before Tyler arrived in Geddy's Moon? And could he have brought a terrifying - and possibly supernatural - danger along with him? As the pieces of his fractured memory begin to fall into place, he fears that it may already be too late to keep himself, and those he's begun to care about, safe from a vicious evil.


----------



## bjscript (Oct 26, 2011)

Nancy Hill's Gabriella The Tale of a Misfit Fairy free on Amazon Kindle March 8-12th.

http://www.amazon.com/Gabriella-Tale-Misfit-Fairy-ebook/dp/B00BNVOZ38/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1362690506&sr=1-1

When Gabriella falls from the villainous Dream Master's bag, Lore Valley will be forever changed.

Gabriella is no ordinary fairy. With iridescent wings, bells at the tips of her toes, and an impression of a wand coloring her forehead, her appearance alone sets her apart. Intrigued, the fairies welcome her with open arms, but as she grows up, some of her behavior disturbs the residents of the Lore Valley. Queen Pasha, in particular, worries that Gabriella may not have arrived in the valley accidentally. Could she be part of the Dream Master's plan to destroy the fairies?

Full of quirky characters living in a whimsical world that the maniacal Dream Master seeks to destroy, this novel takes the reader on a roller coaster of emotions as Gabriella explores the Lore Valley and then the greater world beyond it when she takes it upon herself to confront the world's most formidable creature.

From oddball bats to ghost cats, trolls to polka-dotted hens, Sirens to rouge eagles, you will find characters both lovable and treacherous within the pages of this book. Many of the characters have tidbits of wisdom to impart while others will amuse you with unique approach to the world.


----------



## tcorsonk (Dec 8, 2012)

Bernard Kelvin Clive's 360 Days of Inspiration: a Motivational Guidebook for Creating the Best Year Ever One Day At a Time is an inspiring daily read from this Motivational Speaker from Ghana: www.amazon.com/dp/B00BB0NH8K

Dr. Mort Orman's The Test Anxiety Cure: How To Overcome Exam Anxiety, Fear and Self Defeating Habits should be required reading for any students who are struggling with test anxiety. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BGUHT02/


----------



## yaradager (Mar 1, 2013)

Free Paleo Dessert Recipes Book, 91 Recipes in total with good reviews on Kindle. Not sure how many days for free..

http://www.amazon.com/Paleo-Dessert-Recipes-Delicious-ebook/dp/B007TO6MJS


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Whiskey Sour - first in JA Konrath's "Jack Daniels Mysteries" series. I've read the series and love it. Not for the faint of heart. 
NO LONGER FREE (But still only 99 cents and also part of Prime lending, as are most of his books.  )


Also Paleo Snacks by Marriah Smith, as well as several other Paleo cookbooks by the same author and some others. Search for "Paleo cookbook" in the Kindle store, sort lowest to highest to see all the free ones. 
NO LONGER FREE There are still 4 free Paleo cookbooks that are free as of 3/18.


----------



## bjscript (Oct 26, 2011)

Fools have been with us for centuries. Over 2,000 years ago, jester figures flourished in Chinese dynasties. They have appeared throughout Africa, India, the Middle East, Asia, and Europe, finding particular popularity in England.

Photographer Nancy Hill gives fools a new life within the pages of this book, where they await a chance to entertain, enlighten, or enchant you.

Here you'll find fools in love, fools in politics, fools in religion, fools for animals, fools of all ages, and the inner fool.

http://www.amazon.com/Book-of-Fools-ebook/dp/B00BQSHCKQ


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As I post this, Dan Brown's The Da Vinci Code is free for Kindle. May not last, so verify price. Now the half dozen of us [including me]who haven't read it have lost our last excuse not to find out what all the excitement was about...

http://www.amazon.com/The-Da-Vinci-Code-ebook/dp/B000FA675C/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1363566279&sr=1-1&keywords=da+vinci+code

Dang, that didnt last long! I verified that I got it for free, and I know another person who got it for free, so I know I wasn't delusional (at least not more than usual)


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

It's now $9.99 at 10:45 PM - Dan Brown's book


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> As I post this, Dan Brown's The Da Vinci Code is free for Kindle. May not last, so verify price. Now the half dozen of us [including me]who haven't read it have lost our last excuse not to find out what all the excitement was about...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Da-Vinci-Code-ebook/dp/B000FA675C/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1363566279&sr=1-1&keywords=da+vinci+code
> 
> Dang, that didnt last long! I verified that I got it for free, and I know another person who got it for free, so I know I wasn't delusional (at least not more than usual)


I ordered and received it at 7:39, for the free price. Does that make one other that you know of? (Being along with you as one of the 6 who had not yet read the book, I too took the opportunity to acquire it at no cost.)


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I also got it free.  Don't remember exactly when I ordered it but did so because I also hadn't read the book.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

kinbr said:


> The Da Vinci Code is back to free right now.
> 
> 
> 
> (Add me to the list of those who haven't read it yet, but grabbed it for free last night.)


Thanks. I missed it when it was free the other day but did get it now.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Got it now.  I read it years ago in paperback, and then Angels and Demons too.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! I just got it. It's showing as free.


----------



## WinGodSays (Mar 21, 2013)

"How to be a Hero" is a great children's book on Amazon. It is a short children's story with a 2 chapter preview of the authors novel. The short story is great for kids of all ages. It has excellent morals and themes. It is about an eleven year old boy who serves a knight as a slave. He always wanted to be the hero though and one day comes upon the opportunity. It is really great! How to be a Hero by Geno Allen


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Those who snagged DaVinci Code for free (as well as those who paid a higher price for the Kindle version) can get the Audible audiobook version for 99 cents....what a bunch of cheapskates! 

http://www.audible.com/pd/ref=sr_1_1?asin=B0036JVO6G&qid=1363843520&sr=1-1


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! Great price!


----------



## kristoffandme (Mar 25, 2013)

This book helps you discover not only what "poverty" genes are, but also helps you find out if you are cursed with some of those "poverty" genes and what you can do to overcome that handicap. The book explains how genes can effect a person's actions and how feelings and attitudes are generated by neural chemicals, controlled by your genes. From this you can learn what wrong actions you may be engaged in that are pushing you towards failure in the financial world. The later chapters outline how to overcome specific negative genes, as well as how traditional success methods have worked to mitigate bad genetic components success oriented people often struggle with.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

It's now $5.95 at 10;31 PM tonight (today).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Toby said:


> It's now $5.95 at 10;31 PM tonight (today).


If you mean DaVinci Code, I see $9.99 at 12:15 AM Central time. I guess the drama is over....and after seeing the discussion of the book, I have no plans to read it. My mother borrows my old K3 and may be interested. Just to keep legit, here's a free book:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AMN8S

Wolverines: Reflections on Red Dawn

If the free Batman book a few weeks ago didn't grab you, maybe you'll love a book of essays about the old Cold War film Red Dawn...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I know Neil Gaiman has some fans here. Here's a free preorder of one of his books!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C0UHLBO/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I know Neil Gaiman has some fans here. Here's a free preorder of one of his books!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C0UHLBO/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk


Apparently this is a short story - it's also on his website, along with several other short stories. 
http://www.neilgaiman.com/p/Cool_Stuff/Short_Stories


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Apparently this is a short story - it's also on his website, along with several other short stories.
> http://www.neilgaiman.com/p/Cool_Stuff/Short_Stories


Rats, I thought I'd really found something!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the April Free Book Finds, please go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,147315.0.html


----------

